
What Happens When Maths Goes Wrong? – With Matt Parker - furcyd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JwEYamjXpA
======
ColinWright
This is an hour long, but I know the speaker, I know the material, and I find
it engaging and entertaining. Your tastes might not be the same as mine, but I
really like this.

